# Handgun for IPSC?



## s.archer (Jan 7, 2013)

I see one other post asking about what is a good gun for IPSC. I am new to this forum and would be new to IPSC, previously I shot PPC. I am looking at a .45, either the Beretta PX4, a Jericho Baby Eagle, or a Sig. Any opinions or experiences with any of these guns?
I also live in Canada so the ability to be a carry weapon is mute. 

Thank you


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

In my experience, you will not be able to reload the Beretta PX4 very fast, its slide is rounded and much more difficult to chamber a round. The Jericho Baby Eagle is the same story almost, the slide is smaller then most so it will be harder to reload quick. Not to say these aren't good guns, they are great guns, but for IPSC i would choose others...

The sig on the other hand, well thats just a master quality gun... It'll do the best


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Well...what about those guns do you like?

With what you have listed, you would probably be in the production category where there is no benefit to using the .45.

Some of this could shoot limited 10.

Are you thinking about a Sig 220?

What did you shoot PPC with? 

What is it about those guns that you like?

Is this just something you want to do for fun or do you want to really compete?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I shoot IPSC with an M&P45. Reloads are very fast and it is very accurate. I shoot IPSC to gain more skill rather than attempting to win matches so if the 45 cycles a millisecond slower than 9MM or 40 it doesn't matter.


----------



## s.archer (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you for the advice on the PX4 and Baby Eagle. Good points. 
In PPC I shot a very custom S&W 686 and was classed as a Master. I am new to autos, and am looking for something for fun target shooting, but want something that if I chose to get back into competition I could go out and have some fun without having to bug a new gun. I like the .45 it feels right. 
I have shot the Sig before and liked the feel, the PX4 and BE are just new and something I was considering. Reading the other posts a Glock would be considered too. Which is easier and more readily customized?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

s.archer said:


> Thank you for the advice on the PX4 and Baby Eagle. Good points.
> In PPC I shot a very custom S&W 686 and was classed as a Master. I am new to autos, and am looking for something for fun target shooting, but want something that if I chose to get back into competition I could go out and have some fun without having to bug a new gun. I like the .45 it feels right.
> I have shot the Sig before and liked the feel, the PX4 and BE are just new and something I was considering. Reading the other posts a Glock would be considered too. *Which is easier and more readily customized?*


Glock...but are you going to be reloading your own ammo? If so just keep in mind that you're not supposed to used lead only projectiles in factroy Glock barrels.

Which Sig are you talking about? They now have different models in .45.


----------



## s.archer (Jan 7, 2013)

Leaning toward the P220.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

s.archer said:


> Leaning toward the P220.


I'd probably opt for the Stainless Elite.

From a competitive standpoint, get some 10rd mags and shoot Limited 10.

There can be some issues with the slide release not engaging if if use a thumbs forward grip, but I'll wager tghat you have a pretty solid thumbs down grip from shooting PPC.


----------



## s.archer (Jan 7, 2013)

Actually and finally made up my mind. Going to buy a Springfield XDM .40 
Just not sure if the 5.25 is allowed in IPSC, the list I have shows it as not being allowed but I'm not sure if my list is old or if they haven't up dated it. 
The gun feels so natural in my hand, and from what I have read it is a very good quality gun. 
Thank you to all for your advice earlier.


----------

